
CSS Grid Layout: A New Layout Module for the Web - ctw
https://webkit.org/blog/7434/css-grid-layout-a-new-layout-module-for-the-web/
======
dwe3000
I don't mean to start a flame war, but I find it interesting that a site
talking about CSS layout forces a horizontal scroll bar on my laptop's highest
resolution (1366x768) because of the image size and layout.

